# How to ship orchid ??



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Hello,

I know we have a lot of orchid specialists on this board who sell and purchase orchid ... so I am kind of hoping if I can get some good tips about how to ship them by mail.

I am fortunate enough to have a board member who would kindly purchase and ship orchid I have been looking for a quite while. But neither of us are quite sure how to safely ship it from FL to NY

Can someone tell us the best method to do so ?
How to wrap them in what kind of materials and a shipping method (USPS or Fedex - regular or 2 days) ?
If possible, a general cost of shipping ??
Any other tips would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Got that Dendrobium didn't you? :wink: 

Best thing is to just make sure its dry b/c in this heat, it will cook if its wet. Then what I would do is wrap the mount in newspaper and then you can fill that with shredded paper to add some cushioning between the plant and the newspaper. Put it in a small box and pack the box tighly with more shredded paper or packing peanuts. Packing tightly is key b/c it lowers the chances for damage to occur.

Shipping USPS priority should do it. Don't mark the box with anything either. It doesn't help, TRUST me.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Antone,
Thanks for the tip
Yeah, I finally get it !!  
But how did you know it D. leonis ? You remember the Atlanta Botanical Garden thread :shock: 
Well I guess you and Harry were right about the guess.
I got Angrecum distichum at NYC Orchid show, but it is definitely not the one from ABG ... it doesn't have this succulently thickness leonis has. It is a beauty though.
Thanks again for your help


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

There are very few bad ways to ship an orchid this time of year. Most orchids are quite hard to damage unless you freeze them. Even cool growers will tolerate quite a bit of heat if they aren't getting a lot of light (which they don't in a box). A cattleya or most dendrobiums would be almost invincible. Just pack them so they can't move around in the box, and send them by priority mail or similar method.

The first tropical orchids to be 'collected' in the 19th century were sent as packing material around other plants (ferns, i think), by slow boat from South America to England. Probably a month in transit, minimum. A few days in priority mail is cake by comparison, our orchids don't know how lucky they are.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Rob,



littlefrog said:


> There are very few bad ways to ship an orchid this time of year.


Is this why almost all bulbo. in your store are sold out ? :wink: 
I remember you had a frog icon attached to all viv friendly orchids ... I don't see that any more, though

Thanks


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

jmoose said:


> Thanks Rob,
> Is this why almost all bulbo. in your store are sold out ? :wink:
> I remember you had a frog icon attached to all viv friendly orchids ... I don't see that any more, though


Pretty much... *grin* Actually a lot of them didn't establish as well as I had hoped and I was getting tired of people ordering them and having to give refunds... There are still a lot of bulbos left, I just prefer to make sure I have a good one before somebody pays for it.

I had a whole section of viv friendly orchids, but I took it off because I though it was slowing down the site. Turns out it is my idiot hosting company, instead, I just haven't had a chance to put it back.


----------

